# What time of day do you typically work out?



## NTSC (Jan 17, 2017)

I go first thing in the morning myself. Apparently the best time to go for max performance is at around 4 o'clock in the afternoon.

I start to feel more sluggish around afternoon to be honest.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

First thing in the morning for me mostly.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning for me


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

After work around 4 pm


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

5.30am, i dont have the energy after work.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

8pm on a weekday, whenever i can be bothered on a weekend.

I get up at 6:30 as it is during the week, sod getting up at 5:30 or earlier just to have a workout.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

8 PM


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

As soon as I get home from work at 5pm, home gym is the best thing ever, would never go back to training in an actual gym.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

I finish work at 1:45pm just now so I'm in the gym for just after 2.

On weekends I usually either go in the morning after some breakfast around 11am or if I'm trying to stop myself going out on the lash I'll often go for an hour around 6pm.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I went early in the morning today. Loved it could get on anything i wanted


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Mid morning through to mid afternoon. I'm s**t at everything first thing in the morning and if I do anything strenuous after about 6-7pm I'm just hyped up when I want to be going to sleep.

Used to try going for "dawnys" to various surf spots as the conditions would often be best but I'd just feel totally disorientated and also quite weak in the water and never had a good session.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Up at 4.50 to get the train into London and get to the gym about 6.15am. Was hard at first but it's all part of the routine now and wouldn't go back to evening training.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Through the week I train around 1pm.

Weekends at just before 9am at gym opening time.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

10 am


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

6.00am even at the weekends


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Whenever the desire hits me, no job so no problems there, home gym so no busy times or other fcukers to work around, wife and kids understand and are flexible with demands so, morning, noon or night....it's all good.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Depends on working hours, sometimes i train early afternoon (1pm) other times late evening (6pm), weekends are usually around 11am.....tbh i just get it in when i can......and i train when i can too


----------



## pandapop (May 8, 2017)

Recently switched from after work (about 6pm) to 6am. Took a week or 2 to get used to lifting that early but soon felt pretty good. Caffeine helps.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Testosterone is at peak levels in the morning. Makes sense that this would be the best time to train.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Testosterone is at peak levels in the morning. Makes sense that this would be the best time to train.


 Not sure about that. What's your logic?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not sure about that. What's your logic?


 What are you not sure about? That testosterone is at peak levels in the morning or that testosterone improves performance?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

07:34am


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> What are you not sure about? That testosterone is at peak levels in the morning or that testosterone improves performance?


 Yes testosterone levels peak in the morning but I was asking in what way you thought this was relevant, as it's not obvious to me that it is.

It sounds like you're saying it would improve performance? I'm not sure that diurnal fluctuations of testosterone levels within the physiological range would have an effect on performance - have you seen anything to suggest it does?

From memory I believe the studies looking at how time of training affects performance tend to favour afternoons over mornings, although there is a degree to which what people are used to clouds the picture.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes testosterone levels peak in the morning but I was asking in what way you thought this was relevant, as it's not obvious to me that it is.
> 
> It sounds like you're saying it would improve performance? I'm not sure that diurnal fluctuations of testosterone levels within the physiological range would have an effect on performance - have you seen anything to suggest it does?
> 
> From memory I believe the studies looking at how time of training affects performance tend to favour afternoons over mornings, although there is a degree to which what people are used to clouds the picture.


 Guess I'm mistaken mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Guess I'm mistaken mate. :thumbup1:


 All I'm saying is I don't think it's obvious there would be an advantage - this isn't something I've spent time researching or even particularly thinking about before this thread!

For me the biggest factor determining the best time to train is what fits in best with the rest of someone's life.


----------



## puma (Apr 6, 2017)

4:30ish weekdays. my favourite time to train is on the weekends in the morning!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

puma said:


> 4:30ish weekdays. my favourite time to train is on the weekends in the morning!


 I've only recently just started using my local gym in the mornings regularly and I absolutely love it.

You tend to get the same faces in there and most of the time they seem to be following the same routine/split.

Theres only 4 or 5 of us going regularly at the same time and two of us are doing chest/tri

Another is doing shoulders and another is doing back.

We all train in the same area but aren't using the same equipment so there's a bit of a craic here and there in between sets but then it falls deathly quiet when everyone's getting to work.

Love it.


----------

